# Thanks DurocShark



## Kami (Apr 15, 2009)

I followed your photo tutorial today after reciving my new hot shoe  - PC Sync.

Here is the first result, not bad for 30 seconds work )

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks good!


----------

